# Abga



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

What are some questions I would ask someone who I want to buy goats from about a ABGA registered doe? I've never showed a doe and I am interested in it


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Anyone?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

How many points does she have? Has she passed inspection?
Tim is really good at this sort of thing he could give you real answers.


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

How do I get him to answer me?


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Registration number...so you can look up pedigree online

What is her teat structure

Is she show correct

Full blood or percentage

What is her kidding record and show record

How's her bite, color, pigment

Get pics to determine if her confirmation is acceptable to you.

If she's passed inspection most of these questions would be answered.


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

What do you mean if she's passed inspection?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Inspection for ennoblement. If she is has points and is going to be ennobled she has to pass inspection to ensure she is ok on breed standard. 

I agree with the above answers. Also, ask about deworming and vaccination history as well as past health issues. Some of those could possibly come up again and you want to be prepared. Also, ask if she has been flushed... Some people won't buy flushed does because of possible trauma from the procedure making the doe infertile. I don't personally know enough about that to form an opinion but it is something to think about.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Also ask if the herd is CAE and CL negative. A lot of Boer breeders around me don't care about CL and don't think to tell people that their goats have it. I would also ask about the show history on the sire and dam and any siblings, full or half. If you are looking at a younger doe, ask about the kidding history of the dam like if she typically kids easy or if she has trouble.

When they send pics ask if the doe is in show or pasture condition. A lot of goats will look completely different when they are on feed or off. I would have them send a pic of the does teeth (bite), her pigment (under the tail) and her teats so you can see for yourself that the doe is correct. When you go to look, be sure to look for yourself again at the teeth and the teats. The ABGA website has some drawings of proper and improper teat structure. I think there was also a post on here a while ago with pics of real goats showing teat structure. Check the tattoos on the doe before you take her home/commit to buying. Make sure they match the papers. If a letter is illegible or the whole tattoo very very faint ask the breeder if they would re-tattoo the doe for you. You don't want to take her to a show and have her win and find out her tattoos are too hard to see.

Lots to remember, but it is much better to get something that is true and correct than get something that isn't. Good luck finding a good doe


----------

